# Tabellenrahmen Problem



## hornet1410 (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo erst mal )
Könnte mir von euch vielleicht mal jemand einen Tip geben?
Wenn ich folgendes schreibe... sehen die Tabellen aus, als ob sie aus *2px Rahmenstärke* bestehen! Woran liegt das? Oder wie kann ich das ändern? Hätte gerne nur *1px* *Rahmenstärke*. Was muss da an dem "style" verändert werden? Bitte um Hilfe! Danke )



> <html>
> <head>
> 
> <style type="text/css">
> ...


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Oktober 2004)

```
table{border-collapse:collapse;}
```


----------



## hornet1410 (20. Oktober 2004)

Schon mal Danke für deine Hilfe! Aber versteh net ganz wie du das meinst?

*Original:*
<style type="text/css">
table,td{border:1px solid #336699;}
</style>

*Deine Version:*
table{border-collapse:collapse;}​
Da zeigt er mir gar keine Tabellen mehr an? Und ich hab dann ja auch keine Farbe definiert!? Help )​


----------



## saschaf (20. Oktober 2004)

So muss die Definition aussehen.

<style type="text/css">
table,td{border:1px solid #336699;border-collapse:collapse;}
</style>

Dann sollte es funktieren.


----------



## hornet1410 (20. Oktober 2004)

*Hat Funktioniert!*

Daaaaaanke )


----------



## hornet1410 (20. Oktober 2004)

Noch ne kleine Frage: 
Kann ich das ganze auch in eine ".css" Datei schreiben und nur ganz bestimten Tabellen die Funktion zuweisen?

*Beispiel für die css Datei: *
table,td {border:1px solid #336699; border-collapse:collapse;} 

Oder anders? Und wie weise ich dann bestimmten Tabellen im html Quellcod die Funktion zu?


----------



## saschaf (21. Oktober 2004)

Also das kannst du natürlich auch in einer extra css-Datei machen. Aber da ich ein fauler Mensch bin und es nicht besser erklären könnte, schau doch einfach unter http://de.selfhtml.org/ nach (unter css=>Formate definieren=>Zentrale Formate definieren=>Formate für Klassen definieren). Da wirst du alles finden, was du brauchst.


----------



## HUBBLE (21. Oktober 2004)

Woran das liegt, dass du *2px Rahmen* hast? Das liegt doch auf der Hand. Um den Table macht er einen Rand mit 1px Stärke und um Td. Macht zusammen 2px


----------



## hornet1410 (21. Oktober 2004)

Wie ich einem Text ne Klasse zuweise hab ich hinbkommen! Is ja auch kein Akt! 
Aber wie mach ich das mit Tabellen? Also die Tabelle soll das Format nur annehmen wenn ich ihr das sag!

Und noch was? Wi kann ich in dem Sript hier sagen das der Zellabstand=0 beträgt?
Mit cellspacing hab ich´s net hinbekommen! Hat mir da jemand noch nen Tip?



> table,td{border-width:1px;
> border-style:solid;
> border-color:#336699;
> border-collapse:collapse;
> ...


Danke schon mal für deine Hilfe saschaf! 
ps. HUBBLE Danke für dein Komentar aber saschaf hat mir schon weiterhelfen können! 


> border-collapse:collapse;


----------



## saschaf (21. Oktober 2004)

Also einer Tabelle eine Klasse zuweisen ist genauso mit bei einem Text. Also so:

<table class="meinetableklasse">.... </table>

CSS-Definition:

table.meinetableklasse { ....
                                   }

Hier kannst du die Tablle definieren wie du willst. Die Eigenschaften gelten dann nur für Tabellen, die die entsprechende Klasse haben. Das gleiche kannst du natürlich auch mit anderen Elementen machen (tr, td usw.). Wenn in der CSS-Tabellendefinition border-collapse:collapse steht, ist auch der Zellenabstand gleich Null.

EDIT: Du solltest "table" und "td" getrennt definieren. Also nicht "table,td".
border-style,color usw. kannst du auch zusammenfassen:
border:1px solid #000000;

Also Border-Dicke, -Typ, -Farbe


----------



## hornet1410 (21. Oktober 2004)

Das mit den Klassen hab ich jetzt mitlerweile verstanden! Danke für deine Hilfe!
Meine .css Datei sieht im Moment Folgendermaßen aus:


> table.a{border:1px solid #336699;border-collapse:collapse; font-family:verdana; font-size:12px; font-weight:normal; color: #336699;}
> td.a{border:1px solid #336699;border-collapse:collapse; font-family:verdana; font-size:12px; font-weight:normal; color: #336699;}


Mit deiner behauptung :"Wenn in der CSS-Tabellendefinition border-collapse:collapse steht, ist auch der Zellenabstand gleich Null." liegst du aber nicht ganz richtig! Ich arbeite mit Adobe GoLive und da sehen die Tabellen standardmäßig so aus:


> <table width="180" border="1" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="0">
> <tr>
> <td></td>
> <td></td>
> ...


Du siehst das hier als standard bei cellspacing="2" eingetragen ist! Bevor ich die Zahl nicht auf Null setzte hab ich immer noch nen Zellabstand! Wollt das aber nicht überall von Hand machen! Deswegen die .css Datei. 

*Zweites Problem:* Wenn ich wie von die empfohlen meine *"Table"* und *"td"* trenne (Beispiel oben in meiner .css Datei), muß ich das in meinem html Code auch folgendermaßen tun:


> <*table class="a"* width="180" border="1" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="0">
> <tr height="21">
> <*td class="a"* width="54" height="21">aaa</td>
> <td width="54" height="21">aaa</td>
> ...


geht das nicht auch einfacher? css? und nur mit <table class="a">?

Ich weiß, ich weiß! Sooo viele Fragen! Aber ich hab schon alles durchstöbert was ich gefunden hab!


----------



## saschaf (21. Oktober 2004)

hornet1410 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du siehst das hier als standard bei cellspacing="2" eingetragen ist! Bevor ich die Zahl nicht auf Null setzte hab ich immer noch nen Zellabstand! Wollt das aber nicht überall von Hand machen! Deswegen die .css Datei.
> !


Das ist ja auch klar, wenn das cellspacing direkt im table steht, wird die alte Formatierung (aus der css-Datei) überschrieben. Hier kommst du nicht drum das cellspacing von Hand rauszuschmeissen.

Für Table- und TD-Tags sind verschiedene Formatierungen zugelassen. Beispielsweise gilt height nur für den Table-Tag nicht aber für den TD-Tag. Du kannst beide sicherlich zusammen formatieren, es ist nur eben nicht sehr "sauber".


----------



## hornet1410 (21. Oktober 2004)

Vetrstehe! Hmmm... Dumme sache! Muß ich das dann doch von Hand raus schmeisen! Oder mal schauen ob ich das standardmäßig mit "0" hin bekomm! Hast mir sehr geholfen! Danke nochmal! )

Und das mit den table und td... hmmm naja, werd ich woh so machen müssen wenn ich die nicht zusammen verbinden kann! aber das kann doch eigentlich auch gar nicht sein! Oder? 
Is doch nur ne Formatierung des Textes und der Rahmen?


----------

